# Canon 7D



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Here my new cam 

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2011/01/canon-7d.html

And my first video 

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2011/01/primer-test-de-video-cannon-7d.html


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

WOW! I'm very jealous about that Canon 7D! 

That's a lot to enjoy at all these Plants Paradise Aquascape in your blog,man!
Great picture quality and very nice resolution! Really Professional! 
Congrats! :clap2:


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Aqua but I'm only amateur...some day I will make pics like you


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Canon 450 vs Canon 7D

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2011/01/canon-450-vs-canon-7d.html


----------



## jakson_drew (Jan 13, 2011)

The Canon EOS 7D is Canon's new semi-pro / enthusiast digital SLR and competes primarily with Nikon's recently updated D300s.
Canon 7D has large (3") and high-resolution (920,000 pixel) screen is on the camera back with a secondary status LCD display on the top (with backlight). The screen is a pleasure to use when reviewing images for focus, and when manually focusing in magnified live view mode. Compared to the 3-inch 420,000-pixel screen on my Panasonic LX3 it's a definite upgrade, and makes a noticeable difference.
Notable features: 
- 18 MP APS-C CMOS sensor 
- Dual DIGIC 4 processors (a first for a prosumer Canon DSLR) 
- Maximum 8 fps frame rate 
- Maximum ISO 12,800 
- VF with 100% coverage and 1.0x magnification (a first for a Canon DSLR) 
- 19-pt AF (all cross-type with f/5.6 or faster lenses) 
- 63-zone metering system (measures focus, color, and luminance)


----------

